# played with a nook today



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so I played in Barnes and Nobles today. while my daughter bought her books I looked at the nook. a very nice attendant spoke with me about it. I did say I was just comparing with my kindle. He said that B&N had twice the number of books. Is this true? I am not to concerned I like my kindle it just got me curious. as I told the attendant I would like a reader for its abilities and to be able to buy where i want amazon, B&N or were ever.

so does B&N have more books?

sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No. They include all of the available public domain books on Google in their count.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazon has 630,000 books + 1.8 million free, out of copyright, pre1923 books is the way they phrased it in the latest press release. I don't know how many B&N has.


----------

